# Favorite Guitar Players?



## Chris(F.T.W) (May 17, 2009)

Who's your favorite guitar player?


----------



## BisGrow (May 17, 2009)

no contest...............Jon Gutwillig


----------



## allareone (May 17, 2009)

BisGrow.... Barber isn't your fav?? SHAME ON YOU


here's two i thoroughly enjoy....

HUNTER BROWN of STS9
TREY ANASTASIO of PHISH


----------



## aqueous (May 17, 2009)

Jimmy Page...no contest


----------



## murtymaker (May 17, 2009)

DIMEBAG DARRELL... Seriously, no contest. R.I.P brother...


----------



## Treeth (May 18, 2009)

DAN AUERBACH

DAN!DAN!DAN!DAN!DAN!

[Keep it hid]

Oh, and wat up WNY

Buffalo not Bangalore!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Jimmy Paige OR Jimmy Hendrix OR Randy Rhoads OR Tony Iommi OR Keith Richards OR George Harisson


----------



## Ratboy (May 18, 2009)

The Jerry Berry!


----------



## motorboater (May 18, 2009)

Jimmy Page
Steve Howe
Robert Fripp
Jeff Buckley
John Frusciante


----------



## Mr. Limpet (May 18, 2009)

adam jones


----------



## Chris(F.T.W) (May 18, 2009)

Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal
Guthrie Govan
Dave Martone
Muris Varajic
Paul Gilbert
Buckethead
Al Di Meola
John Mclaughlin
Vinnie Moore
Jason Becker
Marty Friedman
etc


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 18, 2009)

In no particular order other than how they come to mind:
&#12288;
Alvin Lee
Jeff Beck
Toni Iommi
Leslie West
Randy Rhoads
Duane Allman
B.B. King
Eric Clapton
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Jimmy Page
Carlos Santana 
Ritchie Blackmore
Dickey Betts
&#12288;
&#12288;
They were all pretty good.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Good List Andre!


----------



## airman (May 18, 2009)

definitely dimebag.


----------



## allareone (May 19, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> adam jones


yes. yes. yes.


----------



## WillyGoBoom (May 19, 2009)

right on man u hit it dead on i dont think there are any other guitar players that match the skill of jimmy page im a led zzeppelin freak i have everyone of their albums i no all there songs and i myself play guitar and can pretty much play all their songs but next to jimmy page is deffinetly Hendrix i mean he is just so badass...... his skills are amazing and i mean he freakin cut his forhead drenched his head band in acid and put it on and still rocks the shit out of all his songs= beast mode


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

I believe that many people place too much emphasis on fast fingers alone and far to little on how different players influenced rock music and others who followed in their paths in later years. Some of the most influential guitarists of all time seldom have their names brought up in discussions like this but if you read or hear what is said by professional musicians those seldom heard names often times top the lists of who was/is among the very best.


----------



## strangerdude562 (May 20, 2009)

My influences are 
Carlos Santana
Jimmy Page
Jimmi hendrix
stevie ray vaughn
muddy waters
guitarist from pink floyd


----------



## PsychedelicMess (May 20, 2009)

_Stevie Ray Vaughn
__Yngwie __Malmstein
David Gilmour
Robert Johnson
Angus Young
Chris Duarte
Jeff Beck
Ron Asheton
Jonny Lang
Duane Allman
Dick Dale

*oh my lord.....I'll stop now....even though I could go on..
(FYI --- SRV is my favorite)*_


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

strangerdude562 said:


> My influences are
> Carlos Santana
> Jimmy Page
> Jimmi hendrix
> ...


 
That is a fairly respectable group to be influenced by. All of them are in Rolling Stones Top 100 guitarists of all time list. 
&#12288;
David Gilmour was Pink Floyds guitarist and performed vocals too. He was voted No. 1 in Fender's Greatest Players poll in the February 2006 and that aint bad.


----------



## ganjaman13 (May 20, 2009)

everyone previously listed plus junior brown and michael schenker


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

Warren Haynes deserves to receive honorable mention along with his pal Derek Trucks. Warren Haynes had the honor to take over for the late Duane Allman and then later take over for the late Jerry Garcia, also another guitarist who should be mentioned. Following in the footsteps of those guys takes some mighty big feet and the same guy was tapped both times.


----------



## Eddie G. (May 20, 2009)

brian may from queen.
he probably aint the best but i love wat he does with queen,
good shit


----------



## Andre Linoge (May 20, 2009)

I saw Peter Frampton back in his Frampton Comes Alive days and I saw him a handful of years ago when he opened for Lynyrd Skynyrd and he did nothing but get better with age. I will not say he ranks among the very best but I do believe he has become an underrated guitarist due to not having had a long string of hits to keep his name on everyone&#8217;s tongue like some other guitarists have managed to do over the years thanks to being a member of a successful band. Sometimes ongoing fame creates an aura of skill above what actually exists.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

"That Guitar Belongs To Peter Frampton!" ~Indiana Jones

"Peter Frampton Is Dead And So Is All His Grand Children!" ~Auctioneer

"It Belongs In A Museum!" ~Indiana Jones

"DR. JONES SIT DOWN!!!"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrq0w2m1Zh4&feature=related


----------



## BisGrow (May 23, 2009)

allareone said:


> BisGrow.... Barber isn't your fav?? SHAME ON YOU
> 
> 
> here's two i thoroughly enjoy....
> ...


 
lol,.......dude Jon Gutwillig is the Barber!


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

david byrne
john Mcglaughlin
Ry Cooder
Django Reinhardt
David Gilmour
Hendrix
Paul Butterfield


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 27, 2009)

Derek Trucks
Trey Anastasio


----------



## angelsbandit (Jul 27, 2009)

MR. Guitar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsePsTEgiqU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Svm_Vnntyk&feature=related


----------



## zeppelin (Jul 27, 2009)

it seems like my obvious answer would be jimmy page...and it is, but come on nobody rips it like he does


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 27, 2009)

im surprised only a few people said jimi hendrix and randy rhodes

fuck ya Duane Allman, saw them on a handful of psychedelics and it blew my mind


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 27, 2009)

jimi may dress like a gay pirate but when i see this and other performances by him it moves me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfPgj4bviKY
watch it to the end and see him light the guitar on fire


----------



## db297 (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't pick just one. Clapton, Jeff Beck, Lindsey Buckingham, Dickey Betts


----------



## ink the world (Jul 27, 2009)

In no particular order, i cant have just 1 favorite:

Duane Allman
Jimi
Randy Rhoads
Paul Gilbert
Joe Satriani
Dimebag
Warren Haynes
Stanley Jordan
SRV


----------



## TVMASDL (Jul 27, 2009)

Slash
Tony Iommi
Randy Rhodes
Jeff Beck
Eric Clapton
Zakk Wylde
Dimebag Darrell
*Kerry King* (What the hell RIU? Nobody remembers Kerry King?)
David Gilmour
Joe Satriani
Kirk Hammet
Jimi Hendrix
*Ulrich Roth* (Ulrich too...)
Angus Young
B.B. King
Dick Dale



.....There's too many good ones, oh god.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 27, 2009)

Jimmy hendrix,chuck berry,calos santana,,,,aston familyman berret(he played the bass in the wailors),,,BB KING


----------



## airman (Jul 27, 2009)

TVMASDL said:


> *Kerry King* (What the hell RIU? Nobody remembers Kerry King?)


 
Oh yeah, forgot about Kerry King and Jeff Hennaman. I love the way those guys just feed off of eachothers solos. Kerry has that unique unmistakable sound though. I am also proud to say I've drank beers with Kerry.


----------



## TVMASDL (Jul 27, 2009)

airman said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about Kerry King and Jeff Hennaman. I love the way those guys just feed off of eachothers solos. Kerry has that unique unmistakable sound though. I am also proud to say I've drank beers with Kerry.


That is definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 27, 2009)

fuck, how could i forget slash

he drank himself to death... and came back!


----------



## GratefulDank420 (Jul 30, 2009)

George Harrison and JEEERRRRYY


----------



## airman (Jul 30, 2009)

Another good one to check out is Marc Rizzo.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Jul 31, 2009)

please listen to the black keys.

awesome blues guitar and its a newer band

oh yea and Jack White plays the fuck out of a guitar


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 1, 2009)

David Gilmour
John Fogerty
Billy Gibbons
Hendrix
Jimmy Page
Joe Walsh
Tony Iommi
Tom Morello
John Frusciante

If I had to pick just one, it would have to be Santana.


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

No Yngwie Malmsteen love?


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 1, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> No Yngwie Malmsteen love?


 I have tremendous respect for his ability but his music does nothing for me.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Aug 1, 2009)

Johnnny Marr


----------



## Chromulan (Aug 1, 2009)

Cr8z13 said:


> I have tremendous respect for his ability but his music does nothing for me.


Yeah, same here. It all kinda sounds gay to me. Honestly though, there are way too many guitar players that just blow my mind to pick a best one. 
I like the guitarists from Between the Buried and Me and the guys from Protest the Hero are amazing too.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Aug 1, 2009)

i havent seen much jerry garcia whats up with that.

no dead heads on roll it up


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

also John Petrucci.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 1, 2009)

Dwayne allman hands down greatest guitar player of all time


----------



## what... huh? (Aug 1, 2009)

I am surprised at so much love for Paige. His riffs/tunes were awesome... but he was sloppy as hell.

If you like Eric Clapton, you should listen to JJ Cale.
If you like Santana, you should find Al DiMeola.

Satriani got no love I noticed.
Steve Vai either...
For that matter... what about dirty Frank? Zappa was brilliant.

Was nice that someone mentioned Django and Iomi.


Marty Freedman? Jason Becker?

Just so many...


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 2, 2009)

Hendrix, Rory Gallagher, Dimebag to name three


----------



## HarshBucket (Aug 3, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Smash (Aug 4, 2009)

no particular order (besides jimi )
jimi hendrix
paul gilbert
buckethead
yngwie
jason becker (also a personal hero)


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Aug 4, 2009)

carlos santana


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Aug 9, 2009)

Keith Richards
Jimmy Page
Jerry Garcia
Roy Buchanan
Jack White
Mick Taylor


----------

